# Getting glitter to stick to eyeshadow.



## llehsal (Mar 6, 2011)

I have no idea what I need to put on top my eyeshadow to help glitter stick without smudging my shadow. HELP.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2011)

I think there's a product from MAC called mixing medium that's to be used for that, any sort of gel like texture to help it stick.


----------



## beautyfulblog (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey girl,

I use a glitter liquid eyeliner of the same colorish and take my finger to put the glitter on. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DJMM (Mar 6, 2011)

You need a dab of an adhesive like B.Koi Cosmetics Sure Thing or Fyrinnae' Pixie Epoxy. They're both specifically made to adhere shadow or glitter to your eyes.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 6, 2011)

Second Pixie Epoxy or LA Splash base


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 6, 2011)

Sally Girl Adhesive. Mega-cheap too.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 6, 2011)

When I've done glittery looks in the past, I've mixed a little bit of glitter with a drop of MAC Fix+.  It's not the easiest application, but it does the job.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow ok.  Thanks.  I'd dig around and see if I can get hold on one of these products you guys mentioned.  I'm looking for a cheap option though, because I don't do this look often at all.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 6, 2011)

LA Splash Base or Too Faced Shadow Insurance Glitter Glue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupByMe (Mar 6, 2011)

I use M.A.Cs mixing medium as well!!!  Or sometimes a liquid from a brand called All That Glitters


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't tried them out yet, but I also have MAC's mixing medium and Too Face glitter glue shadow insurance. Maybe one of these days I'll get creative and use some of the glitters and reflects that I own! lol I need to get on the ball and have some fun! I have a small boutique with all my makeup! lol I could go shopping in my collection b/c every time I go to look for something I find something that seems like it's totally new b/c I haven't used it or remembered that I even have it! I think I need to cut back on the buying and spend more time playing. God bless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 8, 2011)

If primers alone do not work, I definitely recommend a cosmetic duo adhesive. Any duo adhesive, as they work for several/multiple things rather than just one thing. The Mac Duo Adhesive is outstanding for this. It's about $8 and can be purchased at your nearest Mac counter.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know if you have enough time to get it for this year, but a few of the companies at The Makeup Show had glitter adhesive products. one was a glitter tattoo (not sure if you'd want this, as it isn't something that goes on top of shadow, it's meant to be a temporary tattoo that can last close to a week although it can be used to make glitter face masks) Glimmer Body Art The other was just a glitter based adhesive company, for use as eyeliners and such. Eye Kandy Cosmetics (They sell glitters too, but they said the key point was the special liquid adhesive that they have.)


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Clear Lipgloss (so i've heard, but not tried) and a thin thin coat of Duo Lash Adhesive... just have to make sure your lids don't get stuck together and wrinkle like a Pug.


----------



## AyaK (Mar 8, 2011)

i seen someone had said u can use lash glue--the duo adhesive...well that was my question: is it ok to use lash glue on lids to stick glitter cuz u use them to stick lashes anyways...


----------



## greeneyedlady (Mar 8, 2011)

I second the Sally's stuff. It's way cheap and does a great job. You just need a tiny amount. You  can also try the sephora glitter sticks, which already has the adhesive in the glitter.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would think the Duo Adhesive you use for lashes would be good... just dab on a very thin layer, let it get tacky for a few seconds, then lightly tap the glitter on it and let it set. The glue dries to a kind of film when it's dry so as long as you don't put too much on and let it set properly it should work!

EDIT: I was curious, so I tested this method just now on the back of my hand and it works great!! Just dab on a thin layer, let it set for a couple seconds, then dab on the glitter with your finger and voila!! It sticks really well, even when I rubbed it!


----------



## llehsal (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2011)

I hear great things about MAC Mixing Medium, although not the cheapest option.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've heard great things about Fyrinnae' Pixie Epoxy.  Phyrra does lots of glittery shadows, and I know she swears by it on her blog.


----------



## Jade Carver (Mar 14, 2011)

Having just purchased my second tube of Pixie Epoxy, I would reccommend you try that first.

*It's $7 for a 10ml tube. I was using mine nearly every day and it lasted a year, because you only need SO little!

*It's really well formulated, goes on clear, and has no nasty chemicals in it.

*It lasts absolutely all day over primer.

*It's not just for glitter, it's for any eyeshadow with a bit of shimmer in it. Basically it gives you that intense 'foiled' look without having to mess around with any foiling medium or water. Takes away all the mess and fuss.

There are lots of blog and Youtube reviews of it as well, so do some Googling to see it in action  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Mar 15, 2011)

*You can press some of your glitters like this:*

*I tried it with my MAC Reflects glitter. I just dab my finger on top, then dab it on my eyelid on top of eyeshadow. It doesn't change the texture or color of the eyeshadows either. If you are looking for something more opaque, try Pixie Epoxy (samples are about $2) or LA Splash glitter base. Those are the cheapest and have great reviews. The two I don't recommend though are Sally Girl's  gel and Hard Candy's Show Girl's Secret. They both caused quite a bit of fallout on me after they dried.*


----------

